# The Urban Area Case Study: Mogadishu - Tactical Level I



## Boondocksaint375 (May 12, 2008)

The Urban Area Case Study: Mogadishu - Tactical Level I, by SFC Matthew Eversmann  (pdf attached)


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2008)

A lot of forethought and experience went into this, if only other units had listened early on in OIF. ke4gde, does this sound familiar?



> God bless our cooks who stepped up and came to our assistance in
> the relief convoys. They literally put down the spoons and spatulas
> and grabbed their weapons to go to the fight. That is the warrior
> mentality. When we go again, it just might be that low-density military
> ...


----------



## mattie2u (May 12, 2008)

Excellent case study.  I can think of a couple people who would like reading it.
Thanks!


----------



## sgtlew (May 26, 2008)

great study.  Thanks.


----------



## GPotocki (May 27, 2008)

Excellent Work:2c:


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 2, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> A lot of forethought and experience went into this, if only other units had listened early on in OIF. ke4gde, does this sound familiar?



a bit late but yes, yes, a thousand times yes. Everytime I would ask.."Sarge? We can make commo with God now. When can we learn/practice our soldier skills?"

..."Oh Support Company will NEVER go to war......now go put up that antenna"

:doh:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 2, 2008)

Fukn commanders with no foresight. 

I seem to remember a recent convoy of mechanics that put up a pretty good fight until several died and several were captured, all while the 'commanders' stayed in the rear with the gear and had no clue their folks were even being engaged.

Had they've been more prepared....

I came to know Matt while deployed ELIPSECO. Great guy, tough dude.

Fukn commanders with no foresight.

:2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 2, 2008)

ke4gde said:


> a bit late but yes, yes, a thousand times yes. Everytime I would ask.."Sarge? We can make commo with God now. When can we learn/practice our soldier skills?"
> 
> ..."Oh Support Company will NEVER go to war......now go put up that antenna"
> 
> :doh:



I've heard similar conversations up here in the past, it was only until recent years that the mindset has changed.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

ke4gde said:


> a bit late but yes, yes, a thousand times yes. Everytime I would ask.."Sarge? We can make commo with God now. When can we learn/practice our soldier skills?"
> 
> ..."Oh Support Company will NEVER go to war......now go put up that antenna"
> 
> :doh:



During my days as a 31R, that was the prevailing attitude in my unit as well (a signal brigade :doh:).  That all changed during OIF1, though, when 3ACR would grab soldiers from my node center to fill seats on mounted patrols.  THAT conversation went something like this....

Misguided Plt SGT: "But we're commo, we don't go on patrols!"

Convoy CDR: "Great, that means if our radios fuck up in town we don't have to wait long to have it fixed, now give up some fucking joes to get in the fucking trucks, NOW!!!"

Gotta love the wake up call.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 24, 2008)

racing_kitty said:


> During my days as a 31R, that was the prevailing attitude in my unit as well (a signal brigade :doh:).  That all changed during OIF1, though, when 3ACR would grab soldiers from my node center to fill seats on mounted patrols.  THAT conversation went something like this....
> 
> Misguided Plt SGT: "But we're commo, we don't go on patrols!"
> 
> ...



Yep!

I do remember sitting on green ramp during the Grenada invasion.  We where going, then no we are not going, then yes, it's a go but only the 13F's to call in indirect fire for the Rangers. :uhh:  What? they don't have their own 13F's Yes they do but they need more rifles down there. :uhh:

How and when we would have gotten linked up with Rangers was beyond me, but we sat on that damn tarmack for hours and by that time the Rangers had jumped into Pt. Salina's and we had our thumbs up our ass back at Pope AFB. :confused:

Never even left the ground. Went back to the baracks to watch it on television.


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2008)

First saw this doc floating around the net in the '03/'04 time frame. It was shared then; sadly, many did not pay attention to it.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 24, 2008)

> Freefalling;163172]A lot of forethought and experience went into this, if only other units had listened early on in OIF. ke4gde, does this sound familiar?
> 
> God bless our cooks who stepped up and came to our assistance in
> the relief convoys. They literally put down the spoons and spatulas
> ...



I saw this occur more than once, with cooks and other support people in the Korean War!


----------



## archade (Oct 25, 2008)

For a general view of this period:
an article from special warfare


----------



## vicat777 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Study!  A very well written to the point study, that I feel is a necessary read for both military and police.  I will be passing this on to members of my SWAT Team.


----------

